# Dubia roaches as staple food



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I was hoping to replace crickets as my fire bellied toads staple diet. Would there be any problems? Ive read that they have better fat and vitamin levels compared to chitin. Id like to get input from you old timers and people who have studied stuff like this. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't know if that would be the best option for them.

I'm on my phone and I hate trying to link to threads from the tapatalk app... but try doing some searches on Dubia roaches and uric acid, you'll get some good info from Ed and others.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a thread asking about Dubia roaches for a tree frog. Ed's post is on the second page, I think.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tree-frogs/91430-what-do-you-feed-your-retfs.html


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well thanks. Thats unfortunate but i can still use them as snacks. I wish crickets werent the staple diet. Id like something easy to culture and less annoying/jumpy.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

In my experience mealworms and waxworms are both readily accepted by firebellies. Full grown firebellies shouldn't have any problems from eating mealies, although I still wouldn't feed it as the main food. A lot of them also like earthworms, especially if tweezer fed. I think there's enough variety available that if you cycled through other foods you could dramatically reduce the number of crickets you have to feed.


----------

